
Show HN: Zebra Classroom – Gamified real-time assessment for a modern classroom - iezepov
http://zebraclassroom.com/
======
iezepov
Zebra Classroom is a web-application for teachers to gamify the process of
assessment and raise the level of students’ engagement during the lesson. So
it’s more about education rather than IT, but we believe that schools are
lacking modern technology. We saw how real-time synchronization between
devices captivate students and that’s why you may find it cool if you or your
friends work in school. We are in beta and love feedback!

